# Danke an die Forenleitung!



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie man im Thread zum aktuellen event sieht, werden grad fleisig leute gebannt die nicht auf den Ton achten können. Da es generell viel zu selten ist das hart durchgegriffen wird und mods hier gerne und häufig kritisiert weden, möchte ich mal an dieser Stelle danke sagen. Ich hoffe es wird in weiterhin hart durchgegriffen. Jeder darf seine meinugn vertreten und hart in der Sache bleiben, aber der Ton macht die Musik. 

Wer meint ich bin nur ein blöder Schleimer, hat Recht^^


----------



## youngceaser (27. Oktober 2008)

aha und dafür nen eigenes thema erstellen schick ihnen doch einfach allen ne nachricht und gut ist


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

nein, ich möchte ja das im Forum generell mal etwas mehr sinn für gutes benehmen aufkommt. Das bringt also wenig wenn ich das an einen mod per pn schicke.


----------



## gruselsack (27. Oktober 2008)

aber grundsätzlich hat er recht. die rechnung ich hab 5000 foren posts und deshalb unantastbar finde ich zb auch nicht so schön. oder ich hab recht weil wenn du wiedersprichst und das auch noch mit argumenten werde ich einfach unsachlich oder beleidigend und hab dann wieder recht ist auch nicht so dolle. oder diese ganzen schönen besserwissereien. als müsste man erst bestimmte leute im forum fragen ob man was posten darf. fein wäre das ganze noch restriktiver zu handhaben. jeder der zu einer dískussion nicht ordentlich beitragen kann müsste direkt gelöscht werden. leider wären dnn aber einige leute ( nicht das ich mich da immer ausnehmen will^^) hier gaaanz still. 
aber ich kann ja träumen von einem forum wo nicht jeder 2 schwererziehbar ist und der tendenz folgt andere stetig schulmeistern zu müssen. =)(das ist eine antithese....xD) von einem forum in dem es keine dummen fragen gibt, sondern nur dumme antworten... okay also eher so das die dummen antworten nicht noch belohnt werden^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2008)

gruselsack schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich hat er recht. die rechnung ich hab 5000 foren posts und deshalb unantastbar finde ich zb auch nicht so schön.



Foren-Post-Anzahl oder Premium-Account interessieren mich recht wenig, wenn es ums Fehlverhalten geht. Der Ton macht die Musik. :-)
Es gab in der Vergangenheit leider ab und zu User, die glaubten mit Quantität oder Premium Narrenfreiheit erkauft zu haben.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> nein, ich möchte ja das im Forum generell mal etwas mehr sinn für gutes benehmen aufkommt. Das bringt also wenig wenn ich das an einen mod per pn schicke.


Dann geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und fang an, gross und klein der deutschen Grammatik entsprechend zu schreiben. Solche hingeklatschten Texte in Dauerklein Schreibweise, als Steigerung dann noch am Stueck geschrieben ohne jedwege Interpunktion oder Absaetzen sind in der Regel schwerer zu lesen und zeugen auch nicht von guten Benehmen.

Auf die Standard Antwort die stets kommt: das ist ein Forum und kein Rechtschreib Aufsatz: Wer gutes Benehmen Fordert, sollte mit leuchtendem Beispiel voran gehen, denn zum guten Benehmen gehoert auch eine gewaehlte Ausdrucksweise, ordentliche Grammatik und einfache Fehlerkorrektur bevor der Antwort hinzufuegen Button gedrueckt wird.


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2008)

Benehmen und Rechtschreibung sind erstmal zwei verschiedene Sachen. Bei letzterer sollte es einfach im Rahmen bleiben. Bis zur Unverständlichkeit verstümmelte Posts sind aber natürlich eine Zumutung, besonders wenn es spürbar aus Faulheit passiert ist.
Wenn Du allerdings hier anfängst Rechtschreibung zu kritisieren, solltest Du vorher schauen dass auch dein Posts deinen Anforderungen genügt - was nicht der Fall sein dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Lies mal was da steht, mit keinem Wort steht da was von perfekter Rechtschreibung die ich fordere. Es geht einfach um die Faulheit oder Dummheit der meisten, nicht mal Texte anstaendig lesbar zu schreiben. Ich mein das weniger auf Thrainan bezogen, hab sein komplett kleinen Text halt nur als Beispiel missbraucht.

Die Leute verwenden hier nichtmal 1 Minute beim Erstellen einer Frage im Forum, erwarten aber das andere sich dann mehr Zeit nehmen bei der Beantwortung solcher Fragen. Das da Flames nicht ausbleiben ist doch klar. Das hat in den seltensten Faellen was mit Legasthenie zu tuen, sondern einfach mit Faulheit, Ignoranz und Respektlosigkeit.

Mir wurde damals noch beigebracht: Erwarte nie, das jemand zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage mehr Zeit investiert, als Du vorher selber fuer die Loesung und dann fuer die Frage investiert hast. Wenn das mal kontrolliert werden wuerde und solch ein Mist schneller geloescht wuerde waeren Flames kaum mehr vorhanden.


----------



## German Psycho (27. Oktober 2008)

und schon geht es wieder um rechtschreibung und nicht ums thema .. vielleicht sollte man rechtschreibflamer sperren. die verleiden mir das lesen von threads ...


----------



## Madrake (27. Oktober 2008)

wenn es hier statt um umgangssprachliche Ausartungen geht - sondern um Rechtschreibung, kann ich nur sagen das es dann eine rassistische Plattform ist, wenn eine Minderheit aufgrund von Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche komplett außen vor belassen wird... -> Legasthenie nennt sich das.

Aber das ist, nur ein Bruchteil und nicht 20% und mehr die sich wohl hier im Forum aufhalten...

mehr geht es darum, absurdes Geflame zu stoppen, und ja ich mein wirklich das artet so aus wie in so manch einem /allgemein bzw. /handel - channel von WoW - dieses Geflame, bzw. diese "Anmacherei" - das ist kein Umgangston mehr...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja mit Rechtschreibflames kann man schon sehr gut vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken. Thoryias Post ist zum Beispiel exemplarisch für den aggresiven Ton der hier herscht. Diesen habe ich bemängelt, nicht die Rechtschreibung einzelner Personen. Und ja ich habe beim erstellen des Topics nicht sonderlich auf die Rechtschreibung geachtet. Denn selbst wenn ich das nicht mache, behaupte ich mal dass man meine Texte verstehen kann. 
Also bitte ich Dich einfach hier nichts zu schreiben, wenn es nicht um das eigentliche Thema geht. So viel Rücksicht sollte sein. Schlieslich ist das hier nicht der Deutschunterricht. 
Ich werde mir auch in der Zukunft das Recht vorbehalten meine Meinung kund zu tun, wenn ich mal in Eile bin. Ich habe weder irgendeine komische rulor-, noch roxxortherminologie verwendet, noch mutwillig die deutsche Rechtschreibung verändert. Man kann durchaus erkennen das es sich einzig und allein um Tippfehler handelt. Also entspann dich und konzentriere Dich in Zukunft einfach auf wichtige Themen. Danke!


----------



## Agrimor (27. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> und schon geht es wieder um rechtschreibung und nicht ums thema .. vielleicht sollte man rechtschreibflamer sperren. die verleiden mir das lesen von threads ...




Und mir verleidet mangelhafte Rechtschreibung das lesen von Threads. Wenn mal ein Komma falsch gesetzt ist oder irgendwo in der Hektik ein Buchstabe zu viel oder zu wenig steht, bin ich der letzte, der schreien würde aber wehn jemmand gahr niechts richtik schreipt könte ich in erwüken ^^


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Und mir verleidet mangelhafte Rechtschreibung das lesen von Threads. Wenn mal ein Komma falsch gesetzt ist oder irgendwo in der Hektik ein Buchstabe zu viel oder zu wenig steht, bin ich der letzte, der schreien würde aber wehn jemmand gahr niechts richtik schreipt könte ich in erwüken ^^


Genau das ist es, was ich damit ausdruecken wollte. Aber scheinbar haben einige auch eine angeborene Leseschwaeche bzw. es werden Post nur ueberflogen und sofort geantwortet, ohne sich um den Sinn oder den Inhalt auch nur im Ansatz Gedanken gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Thrainan (28. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich damit ausdruecken wollte. Aber scheinbar haben einige auch eine angeborene Leseschwaeche bzw. es werden Post nur ueberflogen und sofort geantwortet, ohne sich um den Sinn oder den Inhalt auch nur im Ansatz Gedanken gemacht zu haben.


Nein, ich habe deinen Beitrag komplett gelesen und mir auch Zeit dafür genommen. Aber da die Disskusion offensichtlich eh keinen Sinn hat, kann man hier auch dicht machen. 
Mach doch einen eigenen Thread zum Thema Rechtschreibung auf und zerstör nicht Themen zu einem ganz anderen Thema. 

Und befor das weiter ausartet, schau Dir deinen Post mal an, du brauchst mir nichts von Rechtschreibung erzählen. Beispiele aus deinem Post von 13:59

- gross (immer noch ß)
- Erstellen (klein schreiben)
- guten Benehmen (gutem)
- erwarten aber das (dass)
- tuen (tun)
- ä und ü darf man auch benutzen
ect.....

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte keine Schweinereien machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wärst du selber in der Lage ein "leuchtendes Beispiel" zu geben hätte man Dich ja ernst nehmen können. Aber das riecht mir zu sehr nach Streitsucht, da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Ich schau in den Thread hier nicht wieder rein. Das ist mir zu albern. Macht doch was ihr wollt.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2008)

Wurde der Thread eröffnet, damit Ihr gegenseitig auf Eurer Rechtschreibung rumhacken könnt? Ihr wisst, dass Ihr damit genau das betreibt, was allgemein in der Netiquette als "Flamewar" bezeichnet wird und damit den ursprünglichen Eröffnungsgrund selbst ignoriert?


----------

